# OpenVPN iPhone et Freebox Mini 4K



## Gnome (9 Mai 2021)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Depuis quelques jours j’essai de me connecter à internet via OpenVPN, mon serveur étant ma Freebox.

iPhone —> Serveur VPN Freebox —> Internet

La connexion s’établit parfaitement mais j‘ai l’impression que le trafic ne passe pas par le VPN. A noter, chose étrange,  que le petit logo VPN n’apparait pas en haut de l’écran.

Quelqu’un aurait une idée ?


----------



## ericse (9 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,
Est-ce que tu utilises un *OpenVPN* en mode *Routed* sur ta Freebox ?
C'est ce que j'utilises depuis mon Mac (avec le client TunnelBlick) et ça fonctionne bien, je n'ai pas testé depuis l'iPhone.


----------



## Gnome (9 Mai 2021)

Oui en effet c’est bien en mode routé que je l’utilise.
Pour être précis j’essai de me connecter à mon serveur un utilisant la 4G. J’avais essayé avec Passepartout, ça fonctionne comme je veux, seul bémol si on veut utiliser le VPN alors qu’on est connecté à un hotspot wifi ben faut payer…

Petit nota : je ne peux pas me connecter en IKEV2 ou en IPsec du fait que Bouygues (mon opérateur) tourne en IPv6, j’ai tenté toute les config pour me connecter mais sans succés.


----------



## ericse (9 Mai 2021)

Gnome a dit:


> Oui en effet c’est bien en mode routé que je l’utilise.
> Pour être précis j’essai de me connecter à mon serveur un utilisant la 4G. J’avais essayé avec Passepartout, ça fonctionne comme je veux, seul bémol si on veut utiliser le VPN alors qu’on est connecté à un hotspot wifi ben faut payer…


Chouette, tu vas pouvoir tester tous les clients OpenVPN pour voir lesquels fonctionnent avec une Freebox  



Gnome a dit:


> Petit nota : je ne peux pas me connecter en IKEV2 ou en IPsec du fait que Bouygues (mon opérateur) tourne en IPv6, j’ai tenté toute les config pour me connecter mais sans succés.


Etrange, je me connecte sans problème sur un VPN IPSec/L2TP (pas Free) depuis mon iPhone Bouygues...


----------

